# Murano engine rev problem



## NauTiCa (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello, my first post.
Last week I just purchased a 2005 Murano SL, fully loaded.. beautiful suv, I can't stop staring at it in my driveway  

But the problem I'm having is that when driving normally, around 25mph, coming to a stop sign and making a complete stop, the rpm tends to jump up to around 1500 then back down. Also when letting off the throttle, the vehicle tends to slow down a bit quicker than normal (my other cars).

I'm wondering if anyone has had the same problem or has come across someone with the same problem, I need some input before I go back to the dealer and tell them about it, thanks.


----------

